
Need Feedback: Mobile Application for Collecting Augmented Reality Vouchers - Baudero
Hi Hacker News,
Im thinking about an idea for a mobile application and I wanted your advice. Here is what is does:
You can collect and share a Voucher or Coupon, that is positioned in front of a Retail Store. The Design is in 3D in an Augmented Reality Interface, like in PokemonGo. A fun way to get people in offline Stores with Gamification.<p>What do you think? Is it feasible? Would you use a App like this?
======
brudgers
Curious if HN'ers are the target demographic. If not, who is?

------
Baudero
Sorry but what does HN stands for?´

